# Meeka, you have been missed



## Jmoore728 (Oct 17, 2013)

Meeka the day off her having to be put down due to Lymphoma. Greatly missed. She loved her ball - YouTube

The day we had to put Meeka down due to Lymphoma. She insisted we play ball first. Only 4 yr old - YouTube

Just a great dog....We only had you in our lives for 4 years...Cut way too short. Your pictures still hang high in our house. 

We just got back from OSU vet hospital and the first thing she does when getting home, grabs her ball and is ready to play. So, we played and played until she got tired then we all snuggled with her.....Such a horrible day. .... This happened about a year ago....Still not forgotten Meeka!!!!!


----------



## mego (Jan 27, 2013)

Precious girl. i'm glad you guys played her favorite game before she had to go

RIP Meeka


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Beautiful girl- so sorry you lost her


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

Sorry for your loss of beautiful Meeka. You gave her joy until the end. My GSD Julietta loved playing ball and played up until her last day. They really forget their suffering when they are in the moment of playing ball. 
Rip sweet Meeka..


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Rest in Peace Beautiful Meeka ...


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Meeka has gone on ahead to prepare the way, she'll be waiting for you.


----------

